# What school year would my children be in?



## nutchoc1 (Jan 2, 2009)

We are currently living in NZ, have been here 2 years from the UK and are now thinking about a move to Canada. One child was born in September 1997, the other in August 1999. Which school year would they be in if we move to Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

The school years are based on the kids age at December 31st. Although when moving from other countries I think they tend to assess the kids based upon their level of education and maturity.
Your first child will be 12 on December 31st 2009 so I think that makes it grade 9 and 10 in the September of this year, second child will be 10 so grade 7 then 8.
Kids start kindergarten in the year they turn 5. 
Louise


----------

